
Russia eyes caves on moon for setting up a lunar base - evo_9
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-10-russia-eyes-caves-moon-lunar.html
======
bediger
Following in von Braun's footsteps again. In his book "The Conquest of the
Moon" ([http://www.amazon.com/Conquest-Moon-Wernher-Von-
Braun/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/Conquest-Moon-Wernher-Von-
Braun/dp/B0007DVW7A)), von Braun wanted to send his ships
(<http://www.astronautix.com/craft/vonander.htm>) to Sinus Roris, for
protection against micrometeroids.

